# Why doesn't New England have natural gas available to them?



## derecskey (Oct 29, 2008)

With the price of fuel oil... why does much of New England go without gas?  If we can run pipelines from the arctic circle, certainly we can lay a distribution network in New England... ?


----------



## AndrewChurchill (Oct 29, 2008)

I suspect it's because we are too rural.  For example I live in a town with a population of approx. 700 people spread over 35 square miles.  It would not be cost effective to get the pipe lines to all or even half of the houses.  The village itself only has about 50 houses in it.  Most of Vermont, New Hampshire, and Maine are like this.


----------



## derecskey (Oct 29, 2008)

In that case, I think we should remove some of your electoral votes.

(And the 3 electoral votes of the District of Columbia while we're at it.)


----------



## Dill (Oct 29, 2008)

There is  a pipeline.  My inlaws in Concord are on it.
But in rural areas its just no cost effective for the companies.


----------



## AndrewChurchill (Oct 29, 2008)

Sorry Bud, but we're already at the minimum already and what does that have to do with NG?


----------



## derecskey (Oct 29, 2008)

Darn, thought I'd try to pull a fast one.


----------

